# WHAT HAPPENED WITH DIMENSIONS THE WEEK of OCT 14-19



## Webmaster (Oct 19, 2007)

As those of you who stopped by this week realized, Dimensions was down. 

What happened was that a freak power glitch nuked the power supply. After prior breakdowns I had built a server that was supposed to provide complete redundancy by mirroring everything from one disk to another so we'd always have a backup. Well, the power glitch fried BOTH disks. No other backups you may ask? Yes, I do them meticulously, but by now those are 9-gigabyte files that are hard to copy off a machine, and I thought they'd be safe on the mirrored disks. Live and learn.

So the past several days have been hell. I tried absolutely everything to piece things back together. The server turned out to be toast, and so I had to buy new parts and build a new machine. Then find bits and pieces and whatever local backups I have. Fortunately, I had done a complete separate backup of the Forum database and managed to restore that, after a fresh install of the Forum software.

So this is what happened. It was a lesson in many respects. Whatever can go wrong will. And the unexpected always happens. Whatever seemed like a totally safe choice will throw you a curve. The many incompatibilities and often almost comical problems I encountered could almost fill a book. I am so tired I can barely see straight.

I am now opening the server. The forums, after some scary hours where I had database problems, should be okay. But you may run into glitches, and the machine may periodically be unavailable. Most of "Dimensions proper," the older parts of the site, are gone and need to be slowly rebuilt, with help from webarchive.org. It will take weeks. And I still have to get several systems to work right. 

During this very difficult week, AnnMarie helped me out by keeping people informed as much as she could. Thanks to her, a number of wonderful people helped out defraying these most recent extra costs with donations to my [email protected] PayPal account. Those who did, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You are the best. The money that came in and may come in covers the cost of the rebuild and I'll use what's left over to build a full backup machine.

I am fried now, too. I probably slept a grand total of 10 hours this week. I could not sleep knowing the server was down and so much work awaited me in bringing in back.


----------



## Observer (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome back - and my sentiments echo those of MissAF.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, yes! Thanks so much for all you did to restore Dimensions. Didn't realize how much I valued it until it was gone. Making a donation NOW!


----------



## diggers1917 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, I think Missaf spoke for everyone, there. You sound like you need a rest - hell, you've bloody earned one by the sounds of it!


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Oct 19, 2007)

Bless you, sir.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for putting all your heart and energy in getting everything back up for us Conrad. I know for me, this reminded me how important dimensions is in my life and hopefully others will realize it as well 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jes (Oct 19, 2007)

i don't know nothin' 'bout no computers, but i can tell you worked your ass off. glad the contributions helped.


----------



## Red (Oct 19, 2007)

muchly appreciated x


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 19, 2007)

Conrad,
thank you so much for all of the hard work you do here. My most heartfelt thanks and appreciation.
J


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Conrad!!! You're awesome!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2007)

You are *The Man* Chief!! Thank you for working so hard to get this place back up. I love Dimensions - and you!!

Sandie Z


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you so very much Conrad...you are definitely a gem *big hugs*


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2007)

I am filled with joy that we're back. 

Thank you for the millionth time, Conrad, for everything you do to keep us up and running. I can't imagine my life without Dims and what it's meant to me, and I hope I never have to.

Much celebration!!!

Anyone who wants to be added to the updates email list for future issues, please just drop me an email at allbbw at gmail and I'll add you to my growing list!!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 19, 2007)

_THANK you, Conrad!!!_


----------



## Dravenhawk (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Webmaster :bow: for all your time and dedication to Dimensions and the people who have made this site thier home. Going through my divorce I have found a great deal of love and support from people who frequent this site. While this site was down I felt alone again and wondered if it was gone for good. Sometimes you just dont really appreciate things until they are gone. I really appreciate you and those who helped restore the site. I have lost so much in my life recently I would have been heartsick to have lost Dimensions after becoming so attached.

Sincerely;

Dravenhawk


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 19, 2007)

missaf said:


> Words are not enough to express my gratitude for what you do, Conrad. I hope this time away from Dimensions serves as a reminder of how much it really means to us.



Amen. I really didn't know how little else I did online until I didn't have Dims to go to.

And I feel a bit cheap giving so little, but I've got a car payment to make this week, so I'm poor.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 19, 2007)

Conrad, you are amazing. Thank you so much for everything you do to keep us going- I hope you get some very very very well-deserved rest now! 

Missaf, you're absolutely right about the break serving as a reminder of how much this place means to us. Even though I'm at work, and will have to log-out after this, I'm relieved just to know it's online! I missed you, Dims family.

eta: I'm with you, Blackjack. I had no idea what else to do with myself. Thanks to Soup for the suggestions!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Conrad, you are amazing. Thank you so much for everything you do to keep us going- I hope you get some very very very well-deserved rest now!
> 
> Missaf, you're absolutely right about the break serving as a reminder of how much this place means to us. Even though I'm at work, and will have to log-out after this, I'm relieved just to know it's online! I missed you, Dims family.



Ditto. Ditto.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you sir, for the all the work you did above and beyond the call of duty. It's great to have the site back!


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you, Conrad!!! Your contributions and dedication to the fat community are absolutely unmatched. As so many have mentioned here already, it is unbelievable how big a part of our daily lives these boards have become.

Thank you, thank you for working so hard to bring it back to all of us. You're a gem, and hope you rest well today knowing you've brought so much back to so many!!!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 19, 2007)

I think losing Dimensions, even for a few short days.. has reinforced how much you do for the fat community and how much Dimensions truly means to us all. 

Thank you Conrad, we love and appreciate you.


*********************************************************
P.S. For those interested in donating to the server fund, please note that it's important that you send your donations via paypal to [email protected] and not through the older links you see at the top of most forums. Thanks


----------



## Jane (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the hard work.

Go get some sleep.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you for all the work you have done and continue to do, Conrad.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 19, 2007)

Conrad...

We are all deeply grateful for your Herculean efforts to restore our little net community. We've all missed it, and each other this week. A prime example to never take things (and people) for granted. 

Thanks, Chief!!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 19, 2007)

A million thank yous for everything you do, Conrad! 

Also, thank you so much to AnnMarie for keeping folks informed.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, Conrad; I've been there, done that, and I can truly appreciate your dedication and hard work.

But then again, isn't that why you get paid the big bucks?


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Amen. I really didn't know how little else I did online until I didn't have Dims to go to.


What he said.

Thanks, Conrad!


----------



## imfree (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you, Conrad, for your hard, expensive work to bring our
community back on line!!! I don't have much, but I'll give generously, come payday. I was an electronic tech for 27 years, so I too have seen the horrible
damages caused by evil-nasties that come in through the power line, and I
can really visualize what kind of mess you had to deal with. Thanks again.


----------



## Risible (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you, Chief, you made my day! Donation on its way. :bow:


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't get a chance to post as much as I'd like, but I still appreciate being able to check in from time to time. Thanks Conrad, for this special place in cyperspace.


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, indeed. The time apart reminded me that I want to get info from a lot of people on here. Thanks so much for your hard work.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Oct 19, 2007)

So there truly is something to be said for ye olde magnetic tape (gasp) backup. Been there, done that.

During the past week I've been checking 3-4 times a day to see if it's back up. I'm obsessed. Thank you, Conrad. If you've got any money left over, you owe yourself a really nice steak dinner. I'll make a donation when I get paid at the end of the month.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto, ditto, ditto.


----------



## BTB (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for dimensions, really do appreciate it.

One more hing I got a more recent frontpage out of the google-cache.

Perhaps this helps

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...om/&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de&client=firefox-a

otherwise I saved it.


----------



## Indy (Oct 19, 2007)

You're my hero this week! I am sooooo glad to be retired from the stress of computers! TAKE A DAY OFF!!! Stress is a baaaad thing.


----------



## Tad (Oct 19, 2007)

Conrad, really words can't say what we all owe you for everything you do. 

But I'll start with "Thank you."

-Ed


----------



## butch (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks a ton, Conrad. I'm so glad for your dedication to our online community, and all the hard work you've put into getting the forums back up. I missed you folks so much, and thanks too for those of you who kept me updated on the goings on. 

:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: to everyone, I missed you.


----------



## panhype (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing, really !

Regarding what can happen (worst case)
And regarding what you have done to bring this place back. I really missed it. *Many thanks, Conrad !*


----------



## cnk2cav (Oct 19, 2007)

I kept telling myself this was just an experiment to get us all to stop missing out in the real world, since I quickly realized there was no place else I wanted to be online, but I'm really, really glad to see this place back. Thank you so much for all that you do for this place.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you !!! :bow::bow:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 19, 2007)

I would like to add my thanks to those that have already been expressed. Your hard work and dedication is VERY much appreciated. Thank you, sir!!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Oct 19, 2007)

Conrad, thanks for all that you do! WE all realize how much we need, want and depend on dimensions in our everyday lives. Its ALL because of what you have created here for us. Again, a BIG thank you to you!!!
Now where can I find a link to make a donation???

Goddess Patty


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 19, 2007)

I never realized how much time i actually spend here until it was gone. Thank you for working tirelessly to bring back my favorite place to waste many ah hours online


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you very much:bow::bow::bow:. 
I say like Megan abowe I did know how much time I spend on this board until it was gone 
Charlie


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice too see the place back...I always feared the only thing that could take down Dimensions was a massive hardware failure.

Oddly, another website I visit often had the same thing happen around the exact same time...


----------



## mimosa (Oct 19, 2007)

FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, THANK YOU VERY MUCH ,Conrad. This place means a lot to me. :wubu:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Oct 19, 2007)

thank you for all your hard work Conrad!!
this site rocks!


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 19, 2007)

Dimensions is the best, and so are you Conrad hunny.:wubu:
I offer you much respect as a Webmaster, for all your dedication and hard work. :bow:
Thank you so much for pulling out all the stops, and getting this place back up and running.
It really is a special and comfortable place for this fat girl.
Love and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't realize how much I started to really enjoy the board until it went missing.

Merci!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2007)

Conrad, 
You are a Hero. Thanks!!!!


----------



## fanofdimensions (Oct 19, 2007)

When I saw the site was down I figured it was some sort of techincal malfunction...but reading this is like reading a horror story from real life! I'm so sorry this happened to you and the site, I maintain a couple of sites myself and even though I back up and all, still wonder sometimes what COULD happen...

anyway, you have my sympathies and good wishes the site is awesome and you're a heckuva guy for putting in all your hard work esp. in a sitaution like this. you rock.


----------



## Ash (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you so, so much Conrad for everything that you're doing for us every day.

And thank you AnnMarie for keeping us updated so we didn't go insane.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought someone found the launch sequence to the Chia Head Annihilatrix.  Sorry to hear about all the troubles Conrad. A million thanks for you tireless efforts.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 19, 2007)

THANK YOU, CONRAD!!!

You wonderfull man, you! *big kiss*

Chris


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 19, 2007)

Everything looks great, Conrad.

Thanks for the hard work in bringing it back.


Yer pal,


Dennis


----------



## Aurora (Oct 19, 2007)

I missed this place so much! A HUGE thank you to Conrad and everyone who helped!

It really shows what a great community this is.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 19, 2007)

I am so happy its back up and running. Talking with fellow Dimers outsite of the forum, it was nice to know I wasn't the only one who felt like part of their day was missing. It was like going out without underwear. Something just wasn't right.

Big thanks to Conrad for working soooo hard to get it running again. It means a lot to everyone.


----------



## imfree (Oct 19, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I thought someone found the launch sequence to the Chia Head Annihilatrix.  Sorry to hear about all the troubles Conrad. A million thanks for you tireless efforts.




As one of the three original ChiaHeads, I certify that no ChiaVirus contamination
was in the AC power line to Dimensions server. The waveform picture is just
for reference purposes. ChiaVirus, being green, usually follows the green ground
wire to the earth. Thanks, again, Conrad, you ROCK, dude!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Conrad, thanks for all that you do! WE all realize how much we need, want and depend on dimensions in our everyday lives. Its ALL because of what you have created here for us. Again, a BIG thank you to you!!!
> Now where can I find a link to make a donation???
> 
> Goddess Patty



I'm sure someone else answered you by now, haven't scrolled down yet... but all server rebuild donations can be sent directly to [email protected]

Donations to Dimensions for Clubhouse memberships can be made using the link at the top of the page "Upgrade" - but right now I think the direct server rebuild donations are going where the money is needed.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm glad to see it's back! I almost cried myself to death without it! Thanks for all your hard work, Conrad!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2007)

Carrie and Ashley, you're welcome. It was the only way I could *think of to try to keep our little community linked. 

My regret is that I don't have more email addresses for reaching out to keep people informed. 

Again, if any of you want to be added to the list so that you can get updates of any future issues (knock on wood!) - just drop me a note at allbbw at gmail and I'll add you to my list. It's getting quite robust and I think it will be a good resource should we need it.  

AM


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 19, 2007)

Carrie said:


> A million thank yous for everything you do, Conrad!
> 
> Also, thank you so much to AnnMarie for keeping folks informed.





Ashley said:


> Thank you so, so much Conrad for everything that you're doing for us every day.
> 
> And thank you AnnMarie for keeping us updated so we didn't go insane.




Seriously, AnnMarie. You are a lifesaver. I was so relieved to get on that list, and your updates made me feel like I was still connected. Thank you so much!

There really is nothing else like Dimensions. The fact that we were all so anxious and heart-broken to be out of contact is evidence for what an incredible community this is, and the incredible community it continues to be. Thank you for giving this to us, we'll keep supporting! We won't let you down. We're lucky to have such a fantastic Webmaster, and amazing Mods.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 19, 2007)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Webmaster again."

After three days, I was worried that it was gone forever. Very glad it isn't.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you so much, Conrad.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 19, 2007)

I never realize how much I value stopping by the boards to browse for five minutes here, ten minutes there, until... they were gone!

Thanks so much for you hard work and endless dedication, Conrad. The entire community appreciates it!


brenda


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Oct 19, 2007)

Adding to the long and distinguished (till now) chorus of voices thanking Conrad, AnnMarie, and ALL INVOLVED for (a) such longtime meticulous backup work and (b) Going for five or more days straight with no sleep to bring us all back what we hold so dear, our own special community!!!!!!!

Like the others, I "don't know what you have till it's gone," and I was afraid Big Brother or someone had "paved paradise and put up a parking lot." Did I freak when Dimensions was down for two days ... three ... AIGH!!!

Don't know how to simultaneously express relief at its return and undying gratitude to Conrad'n'em for all you do!!! Thank you, thank you, much kissing of rings, washing of feet, et cetera.

Someone get that man an enormous virtual martini and an equally enormous virtual plate of his favorite food, quickly!!

Ohmygosh, am I glad Dimensions is back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Oct 19, 2007)

I was wondering what happened. Glad to see it well again.


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 19, 2007)

> EtobicokeFA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Indeed.

Thank you Sooooo Much Conrad, for your tireless efforts that you just keep on giving..and to all the other's that chip in too!!

I've been comming here for a few years now, and with out a doubt, I seriously couldnt handle Dims not being here...


Thank you once again!!!


ps I'll make a donation, but will have to wait until the end of November...best I can do.

Cheers S.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 19, 2007)

My husbands place of employment had something very simular like this happen to them 2 weeks ago. 
They're STILL trying to come up on certain servers! 

Another voice to say thank you--I didn't realize...! :bow:


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 19, 2007)

Lets hope everything can pick up again, and a big thanks to the sterling efforts put in to getting things bck up!!


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you, Conrad, for working hard to get the place back on line for all of us. Your hard work is commendable, especially in times of sheer difficulty. I, too, am familiar with the pains of faulty computer parts. I hope you do not have to go through that again anytime soon. Here's to a really _big_ and powerful back up system!


----------



## Robbie G. (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow! It was like losing my right arm.I missed Dim so much.Thanks again to all that helped restore our community,Conrad,Ann Marie...you're the best.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Thanks for all the hard work.
> 
> Go get some sleep.



What she said.  

I'm glad to see Dimensions back and your hard work (Conrad), and continued hard work should ALWAYS be appreciated and never over-looked; including you fellow Dimensioners who helped donate money. :bow: And I wish that I could've been one of those noble contributors, but I've been pretty tight on money, myself. 

Yep, I missed this place a lot too. Glad to see it up and running. :happy:


----------



## Friday (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Television Man (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm so happy that dimensions is back. I'm literally broke right now, but is there some way I could do gruntwork in rebuilding tho?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 19, 2007)

I tend to "binge" in Dimensions. What I mean is I will become fascinated with a thread, or group of threads, follow them and/or post a bit on them, and then go away for a time, only to return several weeks later and do the same.

I didn't realize the site was down until I got AM's e-mail, and I absolutely lost it.

Just knowing that the thing that most brought me along on this wonderful journey is back is SO comforting to me, you have no idea.

Thank you, Conrad, and to all those here, who make this community so special. I appreciate each and every one of you.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 20, 2007)

Ditto, Ditto, Ditto Conrad! It's been a lonely week without my favorite cyber spot to check in on and see how everybody is doing. I know I don't post much, but I read LOTS and I really missed everybody while Dims was down. Again, thank you Conrad for keeping this place going and all your hard work. Clearly, being webmaster isn't a thankless job because we all appreciate you in so many ways. 

Fat Hugs and Kisses all around to the whole community! 
Gena


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Oct 20, 2007)

What everyone else said. Thanks so much for your hard work to keep this place up and running. :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2007)

God bless you Conrad & Ann Marie. Moore has been suffering from DTs due to DIMs withdrawal. She has been seeing lizards & stuff. I think she'll be okay now. I'll unlock her door & take the restraints off. Thanks again Conrad!

And thank you Sandie, Cat, LesToil, and the others I pestered. 

View attachment gozilla3.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you Conrad and Ann Marie for all the hard work that you two do and have done in the past to keep Dimensions alive!

Stan


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Conrad for your dedication to this community. I was missing an important part of my daily routine. So happy everyone's back, yay


----------



## mango (Oct 20, 2007)

*Thanx Conrad for spending long hours rebuilding everything... it almost looks just how we left it!


Mercury has been retrograde all week. :doh:

And for those wondering... yes... the forums crashed only days short of the 20th anniversary of the Stock Market crash of 1987.
They'll be talking about the Dims Crash of '07 for years.

*


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 20, 2007)

You are totally the best ever!!!!!!!!
Thank you, thank you, thank you for everything you do with Dimensions.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{ Conrad }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## James (Oct 20, 2007)

you are the man.

great job sir!


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you so so much Conrad.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice work, and I'm impressed by such drive in fixing a problem that doesn't even pay your bills. Sounds like a bigger disaster than those I normally have to restore from, too.

You may want to look into doing good ol' dump/restore (with incrementals, and backup-server-side compression) once you get yourself that new backup server. In spite of the longstanding rumors to the contrary, dump and restore are alive and well on Linux and nothing beats them for speed, flexibility, and reliability IMO.

The only thing that I notice is still gone is this favicon. If it's not just me I'm sure there are thousands of 404s for it in the logs... 

View attachment Picture 1.png


----------



## Carol W. (Oct 20, 2007)

Good gravy, I can't believe how much I missed this place! I have come to rely on it much more than I think I realized. Bless you, Conrad, I'm not sure we express our gratitude for what you do nearly as often as we should. Just having Dimensions back up and running has made my weekend so much brighter!


----------



## Cozworth806 (Oct 20, 2007)

Was quite shocked when I got the server cannot be found message, I don't think many realise how much we are creatures of habit.

Q. Does the server have a UPS protecting it? I am amazed that a power cut can do that if it is plugged into a surge protector or a UPS.

I have sent a very small something, hopefully I got the email address right. :doh:


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow! Messed up things abound! I admire your dedication and hope that good things can come from this.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 20, 2007)

These are the times when I wish I already had my computer science degree, and a boat load of software/hardware. 

UPS to California. 
We can all tell that you tried your darndest, and regardless of the fact that you did win this bout: We most definitely appreciate this site through the years, and your impressive diligence to maintain it captai...errrr. Conrad. 

Thank you so much, and I can only hope to know computer technology that well one day.
Hehe... I think my donation is due soon...


----------



## GunnerFA (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks heaps Conrad. Appreaciate all you've done.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 20, 2007)

Conrad, thanks tonnes! All that work you put into bringing Dimensions back to life is definitely appreciated!


Vive le Dimensions!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks so much Conrad! I had no idea what happened. My own computer has been acting funny recently, and I wasn't sure if I got another virus. Even before that, I had been trying to access dims from my PSP (how I usually access it, due to history issues) Luckily, I managed to remember Jonny Blaze's myspace account and messaged him. He informed me of what had happened. Anyway, really appreciate what you did. even though I don't post much.


----------



## ripley (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm glad Dimensions is back up, but I heard that this is your business server...did it impact you there any, with data loss? 





By the way, if it matters to anyone, the profiles were wiped, so you'll have to re-add people to your network if you so desire.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you for all that you do for us.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, Conrad! Adding my voice to the others, belatedly. Thanks for all the hard work.

Yah, to follow up on what Rip said--looks like the profiles are gone? I mean, the old forum profile interface, period? And the Zoints info is cleared out? NOT COMPLAINING! Just making sure I'm seeing the same thing everybody else is.

Thanks again...happy to see everyone's pixels again.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2007)

I can still see the regular forum profiles, Liz, can you?

Zoints was lost, though, and while you can still have a profile there again, you'll have to re-build it and re-add people. Bummer, huh? I've been so busy these days I haven't done a thing with mine. But we're so lucky the forums came back intact. Heck, I didn't even have to log in.


----------



## Canonista (Oct 21, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Sometimes....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> I can still see the regular forum profiles, Liz, can you?



no, I can't! unless I'm missing something, but no.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't see any profiles. I can only get to the Zoints thing..hmmmmmm. There is no longer a button to click on to go to the old profiles.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I can't see any profiles. I can only get to the Zoints thing..hmmmmmm. There is no longer a button to click on to go to the old profiles.



The Zoints profiles are the only Forum data that was lost in the crash. A total MySQL expert might be able to bring them back. I'll see if I can configure things so the button shows up again.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 21, 2007)

I restarted my Zoints area since the restore... and I actually had to add in the top line option of getting to my "regular" Dimensions profile. The default had it hidden. 

Under the "Profile" down arrow at the top of your Zoints profile, you can see there is an option called "forum profile" or something (I renamed mine to "My Dimensions Profile" to make it crystal clear for those wanting to get to it) and you click the wrench and then click "yes" to show it. Then you can drag it along the top tool bar and make it the first option if you want, etc. I got rid of all the options I'll never use (my vehicle) and renamed things so they make more sense in Dims land. 

If this made no sense, I'm sorry... trying to help!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 21, 2007)

COnrad.................well, now you have me totally HOOKed on the friends on this site! I never knew how much I would miss it if it was not available until this last week!:shocked::shocked:

Wow, thanks so much for all you do and for working so hard to get us back online!:wubu:
You totally ROCK man! Hugs, Kara


----------



## Velvet (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow how awful for you! I dont understand much about technical issues but I do appreciate the great amount of effort you put in. Thank you for that.
Well done and I hope you are stressfree.
Best,
Velvet








Webmaster said:


> As those of you who stopped by this week realized, Dimensions was down.
> 
> What happened was that a freak power glitch nuked the power supply. After prior breakdowns I had built a server that was supposed to provide complete redundancy by mirroring everything from one disk to another so we'd always have a backup. Well, the power glitch fried BOTH disks. No other backups you may ask? Yes, I do them meticulously, but by now those are 9-gigabyte files that are hard to copy off a machine, and I thought they'd be safe on the mirrored disks. Live and learn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks to you too AnnMarie for all of your efforts!:kiss2:
XO
Velvet


;586675]I restarted my Zoints area since the restore... and I actually had to add in the top line option of getting to my "regular" Dimensions profile. The default had it hidden. 

Under the "Profile" down arrow at the top of your Zoints profile, you can see there is an option called "forum profile" or something (I renamed mine to "My Dimensions Profile" to make it crystal clear for those wanting to get to it) and you click the wrench and then click "yes" to show it. Then you can drag it along the top tool bar and make it the first option if you want, etc. I got rid of all the options I'll never use (my vehicle) and renamed things so they make more sense in Dims land. 

If this made no sense, I'm sorry... trying to help! [/QUOTE]


----------



## SunKissedLynny (Oct 21, 2007)

Conrad,
This site changes lives, opens hearts, soothes wounds, and brings laughter for many everyday.

Simply put, I am thankful!

Blessings,
Lynny


----------



## mrsees (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks also Conrad and Ann Marie and all the others who labor selflessly behind the scenes. I really missed the wonderful people here. Thank goodness you recovered in such short order.

mc


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2007)

Liz, under your User CP, do you have the options to set your profile pic, sig, etc? You might try filling in your profile and then see if maybe that helps. I think that the issue is getting confused here because people are talking two different kinds of profiles. There are the profiles native to this board, and then the Zoints profiles. If I understand you, you are saying you cannot view profiles (yours? anyone else's?) native to Dims, right?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info, AM, TIna; I will try doing that stuff and then check in. Yah, Tina, I can't see reg. Forum/DIms profiles and all the Zoints stuff seems to be wiped out. I haven't played around with re-entering stuff yet, so I'll holler when I do.

THANKS Y'ALL FOR THE INFO! I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my query!:kiss2::happy:


----------



## witchysbbw (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you for all your hard work. Dim's was certainly missed. Having had the task of rebuilding lost data, I can only imagine the excruciating task you faced and still face.


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar!!


----------



## loopy (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank YOU so much!! I was lost without my Dimensions


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 22, 2007)

As I've told other people, I had to subsist on kitten blood to survive during the Dark Times...after the fall of Dimensions. Conrad was responsible for saving the Midwest from a catricidal disaster.

So thanks Conrad. For everything. The little kittens (the three that are left, that is) thank you too.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 22, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> As I've told other people, I had to subsist on kitten blood to survive during the Dark Times...after the fall of Dimensions. .



Bucky has this..to say about...that...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 22, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Bucky has this..to say about...that...



But they were really ugly, mangy kittens.


----------



## scooobydoo (Oct 22, 2007)

I thank everyone for all the work on this site. Conrad you rock!!!! for all you have done to get this site up so fast!!:bow:

Sincerely,

Ron


----------



## -X- (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for getting the site up and running again, thought something was wrong here on my end for a long while :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 24, 2007)

btw...I can totally see the profiles again. Yahoo!!! Thanks again again everybody, esp. Conrad for data recovery above and beyond!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Thanks so much, Conrad.


----------



## HectorFA (Oct 25, 2007)

I truly appreciate what you are doing .

Greetings from SPAIN CONRAD

Hector


----------



## iceflamefire (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## CTAnonymousCT (Oct 26, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I am filled with joy that we're back.
> 
> Thank you for the millionth time, Conrad, for everything you do to keep us up and running. I can't imagine my life without Dims and what it's meant to me, and I hope I never have to.
> 
> ...



ME ME ME ME ME ME add ME to the list! Any list you create I wanna be a part of! :bow::bow:


----------



## Rubytuesday (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for your dedication to this Dimensions and all of us in the Dimensions family . This is a safe place for me( and I'm sure many others ) to land  Thank you for making this possible .
God Bless 
Ruby(Tuesday)


----------



## Sanderson (Oct 27, 2007)

*Conrad, "THANK YOU, THANK YOU and THANK YOU!!!" :kiss2: You don't realize how much you truly miss something until it's gone. AnnMarie "Thank You Sweetie" for keeping us updated on Fat Forums as well. Much Love to both of you. 

Hugs,
Valerie*


----------



## Shosh (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes thanks Conrad.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you. I very much appreciate it. See, it's not easy doing all this. If I had a 9-5 job, I'd simply excuse any problems with not being able to get to them. I did have that, but I long ago decided that my passions and interests were more important than a corporate career. 

As is, I am trying to make a living doing what I like to do, even if it means a lot of sacrifices. I use my education and my smarts to see if I can somehow get by. The good news is that this way I can spend a full week piecing together a broken server. The bad news is that it'll still keep me from doing anything else. The outpouring of support from our community was heart-warming. 

I fully realize that every post in support of what we're trying to accomplish here might be seen by some as sycophantic. It's not. I am just trying to keep things going. I have a grand idea of what size acceptance should be, and I am certain it is shared by most. But past that, I also have too make sure the damn machines and software that make it all possible for us to meet and talk keep running. And that can be trying. 



SSBBW_Valerie said:


> *Conrad, "THANK YOU, THANK YOU and THANK YOU!!!" :kiss2: You don't realize how much you truly miss something until it's gone. AnnMarie "Thank You Sweetie" for keeping us updated on Fat Forums as well. Much Love to both of you.
> 
> Hugs,
> Valerie*


----------



## JimP (Oct 28, 2007)

I just missed the last 15 days and now I come I see all seem to be back to normal.
Thanks for your hard work boss 
And it's not flattery as the job is already done


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been popping in sporadically of late and just now popped into the Main Board. So, though I'm a bit late, I want to say thanks so much Conrad. It is so nice to have a place to just be and I am so grateful you provide this wonderful world on the internet.

~Punkin


----------



## qwertyman173 (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't have internet at the time so I missed all the problems, but thank you Conrad.


----------



## kitimer (Nov 3, 2007)

:bow: I am Sorry to hear of all the bad news, and I hope you are now able to get some sleep after a joob well done.


----------



## man2fatten (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the [;ace to post this, but it seems as good as any. Before I do post, I want to let you know that I appreciate what you do in keeping DMS up. 

I keep logging on to DMS to see if the profiles that used to be there are ever coming back. Quite a number of them are now showing "profile incomplete" when I try to access them. Will you be able to restore them, or are they gone forever? If you can't restore them, can the owners of them log back in and re-enter the information? If the users can no longer log in, perhaps they should be deleted so new profiles can be entered. I'm just wondering what's going to happen here.

man2fatten


----------

